# Whats the best Swissvax to go for ??



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a silver car and wondered whats is the best Swissvax to go for - i have been using Megs but fancy a change   

J-I-B did say in one of the threads but i cant find it now so thought i would ask again :lol:

cheers D


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

J-i-a-B told me to go for the Saphire for my TT and silver Golf


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

yeah thats what i thought ..... :lol:


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

I think JITB tends to sway towards the best of show wax, especially with dark cars, he did also say that the saphir is a very good wax too and either or you will not be disappointed, I had just ordered the saphir last fri but after speaking to dave I phoned swissvax today and changed my order to the best of show wax, I will let you know how I get on with it.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Saphir for silver


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Such good students :wink:

Pretty much covered in here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

Whichever you choose, please use the Swissvax Cleaner Fluid before applying the wax...if you don't, I can assure you'll not get the best from your wax!

Dave


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Such good students :wink:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

cheers all

thanks D

PS dave the PC has been a god send that i bought off of you :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

M9fdb said:


> cheers all
> 
> thanks D
> 
> PS dave the PC has been a god send that i bought off of you :wink:


Good - a nice little bit of labour saving kit 

A little more detailed info on wax selection, use etc here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117263

Saved me doing the cooking :wink:

Dave


----------

